
CERN cuts ties with 'sexist' scientist Alessandro Strumia - rosterface
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-47478537
======
Chris2048
also see:

[https://justiceforstrumia.org/](https://justiceforstrumia.org/)

[https://www.particlesforjustice.org/](https://www.particlesforjustice.org/)

